# Land tortoises



## crazzzylizard (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys I really want a land tortoise but can't any on web so I was wandering do we have any in Australia?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 6, 2012)

no


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 6, 2012)

We only have freshwater turtles in Aus.and sea turtles...


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh that sucks


----------

